# Could be Warhammer... ;)



## Kaithan

But sadly it is not ^^
Though I wondered why not post it in here, since the Warhammer artworks had a huge impact on the style and final look of this armour.
(Witch is an illustration to an RPG book actually but that's another story :mrgreen: )










Any comment and critique is welcome ^^ Sadly I don't have Warhammer or Warhammer 40k related arts now but this is the closest 
I hope you guys don't mind that I have post this up here ^^;

Some info about the drawing:
Original size: A/3
Paper type: Ingres
Work time: About 32-35 hours
My original gallery that I uploaded this from:
http://tanathiel.deviantart.com/art/Mors-Imperator-83661151


----------



## Stugmeister

Nice job! The details and lighting a great. 

One thing you might want to look at are his proportions - his legs could do with being a tad longer.


----------



## Kaithan

Stugmeister said:


> Nice job! The details and lighting a great.
> 
> One thing you might want to look at are his proportions - his legs could do with being a tad longer.


It was intetntional ^^
Actually as I mentioned in the beginning this is an illustration for an RPG book called "Eden: The Deceit".
This is a Battle Golem of the Presence Church.
If you take a closer look, not only his legs are larger than the usual. His hands are also larger.
Anyway here is the original description from my deviantart website:

_"This is the next RPG character. This time an NPC.
The humans are led by the Presence Church and they constract these huge, hulking battle golems. They are about 2.8 m tall and a templar is implanted inside of it and it is permanent. Same as the Dreadnaughts in Warhammer 40k ^^
Just in this case, the speciment don't need to be mortally injured. The biggest honour in a templar's life is when he is choosed to "pilot" one of these huge exoskeletons.
Though, must note why they are NPC: after a templar impanted into a battle golem's armour, he looses his mind completely and only acts if they are told to do so. They are more than a mindless zombies than humans after getting in an armour of a Battle Golem xD


There is a Cicero Quote on the sword:
"Mors terribilis iis,quorum cum vita omnia extinguuntur, non iis quorum laus emori non potest."
In english:
"Death is only feared by those whos life ends with death, but not by those who's glorious name is immortal."
I think this is a fitting quote on a sword 

On the 2 knees there is anotehr quote:
"Nolite timere eos, qui occindunt corpus, animam autem non possunt occidere."
In English:
"Don't fear those who can kill one's body, but can't kill one's soul."
These can be read on the knees, slpitted in two parts :3"_

Here is the original one on my deviantart site:
http://tanathiel.deviantart.com/art/Mors-Imperator-83661151
Feel free to look around ^^


----------



## Stugmeister

Kaithan said:


> It was intetntional ^^
> Actually as I mentioned in the beginning this is an illustration for an RPG book called "Eden: The Deceit".
> This is a Battle Golem of the Presence Church.
> If you take a closer look, not only his legs are larger than the usual. His hands are also larger.
> Anyway here is the original description from my deviantart website:


I see - it looks fine and dandy then sir!


----------



## Kaithan

Thanks a lot ^^

Take a look at the link if you like ^^
My whole gallery is uploaded to present date.
Hm I guess I will make some Warhammer 40k drawings after all :mrgreen: This is just a tempting theme  Though have to finish the commissions first ^^;


----------

